# Corn snake eggs



## Lancecham (Jul 12, 2013)

This female laid her eggs and she was very protective of the eggs and didn't want me to separate her from the eggs.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a neat picture, have you been able to get a count? I see 13.


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't count, but there is close to 18-20 there. The snake is covering a lot of them.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 13, 2013)

It is cool how they all stick together isn't it. Just be glad your not trying to get eggs out from under a king cobra mommy.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, it is cool how the eggs stick together. 
I had a ball python lay 9 eggs today and they are all stuck toether as well.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you artificially incubate the snake eggs? 
I know absolutely nothing about snakes or breeding them. But I like your pictures and was curious to ask.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, I artificially inubate the eggs just as i do with the sulcata eggs. Artifially incubating them assures the proper temps and proper humidity.
Here is one of the ball python eggs in my hand. They are huge.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

No way!!!!

I think it is funny that a ball python egg is that big. Isn't a sulcata egg smaller than that? LOL

So, do snakes lay eggs on the surface, then? Since it both pics they didn't look to be covered in dirt.


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 13, 2013)

The eggs are much bigger than a sulcata. I believe I weighed a sulcata egg a while back after 2 months of incubation and it was about 43 grams.
This ball python egg is 94 grams.
Usually, the snakes will make a nest in the substrate, but basically, it is on the surface as you can see in the ball python pic.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for taking time to share with me lance.

And one last time, whoa what a big egg!! 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## rocky1998 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow that is massive ! 


1 dwarf hamster
2 Russian torts 
5 freshwater fish


----------

